# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية الجمعة ١٣ مارس

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#عناوين صحيفة الصدى الصادرة صباح الجمعة 13 مارس 2020م


السليني : إعفاء بريمة بهذه الطريقة السيئة لا يشبه قيم المريخ.
الزعيم يستأنف التمارين الاحد... ومريخ رفاعة يكرم الدكتور مزمل أبوالقاسم.
مريخ الفاشر يغالب الأحزان ويستقبل الوادي... برهان تيه يطالب بتأجيل الدوري.
تأجيل مباراة اليوفي والريال بسبب الكورونا.
حسام هاشم يؤكد عدم مخاطبة لجنة تعديل القانون للأولمبية وينفي.
المجلس يسلم اللاعبين حافز الفوز على الشرطة القضارف.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلس المريخ يرفض رسميا وصاية الاتحاد العام 

عقد مجلس المريخ اجتماعا مهما عصر اليوم بمكتب رئيس النادي (آدم سوداكال).

وجاء في الاجتماع عدة قرارات منها تكوين لجنة " توافق" مع المجتمع المريخي، واصدار صحيفة المريخ، بجانب تحديد رسوم العضوية ب ظ¥ظ ظ  جنيه للعضو شهريا، اضافة لتكملة عضوية مجلس الادارة بعد التشاور. 

كما تمت تسمية السيد ( احمد مختار ) ناطقا رسميا باسم المجلس في مفاجأة للمتابعين، خاصة وأن العضو كان قد تقدم باستقالته سابقا و استمر غيابه شهورا قبل ان يعود في الاجتماع الاخير.

وقرر مجلس المريخ التأمين على اعتماد النظام الأساسي الجديد المجاز بواسطة الجمعية العمومية.

وبحسب متابعات #سبورتاق فإن مجلس الادارة قرر رسميا رفض توصية الاتحاد العام والمتعلقة باعادة الجمعية العمومية الأخيرة تحت اشراف اتحاد الكرة، وتقرر مخاطبة الاتحاد بذلك وبأن المجلس ماض في تنفيذ مخرجات الجمعية العمومية مستندا على احقيته في ادارة شئونه دون تدخل اطراف أخرى.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلس المريخ يعتمد رئاسة “سوداكال” ويرفع رسوم العضوية لـ(500) جنيه

قرر مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ، وضع قرار المحكمة العليا القاضي بإعتماد السيد آدم عبد الله آدم “سوداكال” رئيساً، موضع التنفيذ، وأشاد المجلس بقرار المحكمة.
وعقد المجلس ظهر اليوم “الخميس”، إجتماعاً مطولاً برئاسة آدم عبد الله آدم “سوداكال” رئيس النادي، تم خلاله التأمين على إجازة النظام الأساسي لعام 2019م بعد أن قامت الجمعية العمومية لنادي المريخ بإجازته في التاسع عشر من أكتوبر من العام المنصرم.
وقام المجلس بتكليف عضويه أحمد مختار وعمر محمد عبد الله بمتابعة إجراءات إصدار صحيفة (المريخ)، كما قرر المجلس تكوين لجنة للتواصل مع كل رموز وأطياف المجتمع المريخي الهدف منها الوصول إلى توافق جميع مكونات البيت المريخي، وأصدر المجلس قراراً بتكملة عضوية المجلس من الكفاءات من أبناء المريخ.
وفوض المجلس خلال إجتماعه رئيس النادي بالتشاور مع أعضاء المجلس وجميع أطياف مجتمع المريخ، وتم تكليف أحمد مختار ناطقاً رسميا باسم مجلس الإدارة.
وقام مجلس الإدارة بتحديد رسوم العضوية الشهرية لأعضاء الجمعية العمومية بقيمة (500) جنيه رسوماً شهرية.
وانعقد الاجتماع بحضور الصادق صالح جابر أمين مال المجلس ونائب رئيس لجنة الإستثمار بالإضافة لأعضاء المجلس علي أبشر نائب الرئيس للشؤون الإدارية والقانونية، إضافة إلى عمر محمد عبد الله والكباتن هيثم محمد الرشيد وخالد أحمد المصطفى وأحمد مختار.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#متابعات
شباب المريخ+شباب امبده
الثالثه والنصف عصر اليوم الجمعه. 
ملعب الجريف الخرطوم
ختام الدوره الثانيه من منافسات دوري الشباب..
منقوله علي قناه المريخ الفضائيه
#ابقو_كتار.. â™¥
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
 â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة  :

* أرسنال يعلن إصابة مدربه أرتيتا بفيروس كورونا
* اجتماع طارئ لأندية البريميرليج بعد إصابة أرتيتا بكورونا
* تأجيل ليبرتادوريس وتصفيات أمريكا الجنوبية للمونديال
* فرنسا تعلن إيقاف كل المباريات بسبب كورونا
* عزل ذاتي للاعب مانشستر سيتي بسبب كورونا
* رسمياً .. كونكاكاف يوقف دوري الأبطال
* إقامة جميع المباريات في الأرجنتين بدون جماهير
* البوسنة تطلب تأجيل ملحق تصفيات يورو 2020
* إيقاف منافسات الدوري الإسباني
* بسبب كورونا.. تونس تقرر عدم حضور الجماهير
* سامبدوريا يعلن إصابة جابياديني بفيروس كورونا
* بورصة : كابوس كورونا يهدد بتدمير اقتصاد كرة القدم
* مانشستر يونايتد يسحق لاسك بخماسية في الدوري الأوروبي
* فوز مطمئن لباير ليفركوزن أمام رينجرز
* بازل يهين فرانكفورت في عقر داره
* تأجيل مباراتين في ثمن نهائي دوري أبطال أوروبا
* لاعبو ريال مدريد يتدربون في منازلهم
* دورتموند: نيمار ممثل بارع
* فريق ووهان صيني يغادر إسبانيا خوفًا من كورونا
* سيرجي روبيرتو يعود لتدريبات برشلونة
* فان دايك: سنتجاوز الأمر سريعا.. وعلينا رفع رؤوسنا
* الفتح يهدر فرصة التعادل أمام العدالة في الدوري السعودي
* الوداد يقفز للصدارة بالفوز على طنجة في الدوري المغربي
* كارينيو: النصر يستطيع الحفاظ على لقب الدوري السعودي




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ  :

◄ الدوري السوداني 🇸🇩 - مباراة مؤجلة :

* مريخ الفاشر (-- : --) حي الوادي نيالا الساعة : 15:30 .. القناة : الملاعب 

................... ...................

◄ الدوري الألماني 🇩🇪 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 26 :

* فورتونا دوسلدورف (-- : --) بادربورن الساعة : 21:30 .. القناة : beIN 5

...................  ...................

◄ الدوري الفرنسي 🇫🇷 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 29 :

* ليون (-- : --) ستاد ريمس الساعة : 21:45 .. القناة : beIN 6


▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧

 ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس  :

◄ الدوري الأوروبي 🇪🇺 - دور ال 16 :

* إسطنبول - تركيا (1 : 0) كوبنهاجن - الدانمارك
* لاسك لينز - النمسا (0 : 5) مانشستر يونايتد - إنجلترا
* آينتراخت - ألمانيا (0 : 3) بازل - سويسرا
* أوليمبياكوس - اليونان (1 : 1) وولفرهامبتون - إنجلترا
* رينجرز - إسكوتلندا (1 : 3) باير ليفركوزن - ألمانيا
* فولفسبورج - ألمانيا (1 : 2) شاختار دونيتسك - أوكرانيا

#ملحوظة: مباريات الإياب يوم الخميس 19 مارس

................... ...................

◄ الدوري السعودي 🇸🇦 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 22 :

* الفتح (0 : 1) العدالة

#الترتيب: الهلال (51) النصر (45) الوحدة (39) الأهلي (37) الفيصلي (34)

——————————————

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لاعب سيمبا التنزاني (شيبوب) قد يعود لكشوفات المريخ

بدا رئيس نادي المريخ آدم سوداكال مفاوضات جاده مع لاعب سيمبا التنزاني الحالي والمريخ الأسبق (شرف شيبوب)
بدا رئيس نادي المريخ آدم سوداكال مفاوضات جاده مع لاعب سيمبا التنزاني الحالي والمريخ الأسبق (شرف شيبوب) من أجل التوقيع في كشوفات الفريق في فترة الانتقالات الصيفية القادمة وعقب نهاية عقده مع ناديه التنزاني الحالي وقالت مصادر موثوقة لـ (سودانا فوق) ان اللاعب بأن قريبا من العودة ويجيء هذا مع نهاية عقده مع ناديه التنزاني وكان شيبوب احد الاعمدة الأساسية للمريخ قبل أن ينتقل الي الهلال بطريقة مارثيوانية بعد أن تم تهريبه الي عاصمة جنوب السودان جوبا واشاد اللاعب علي صفحتة الشخصية بموقع التواصل الاجتماعي فيس بوك بالفترة التي قضاها في النادي الأحمر
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بعد الكارثة”المشؤومة”..المريخ الفاشر يواجه الصعاب 
في "النقعة"

الخرطوم: باج نيوز

يخوض المريخ الفاشر بملعبه مساء اليوم”الجمعة” مواجهة صعبة عندما يستقبل بملعبه نظيره حي الوادي نيالا في مباراة شعارها تحدي”الظروف” لممثل الفاشر .


وتأتي المواجهة المؤجلة من الأسبوع الـ”23â€³ من بطولة الممتاز بسبب الحادثة الأليم الذي واجه المريخ الفاشر ما أسفر عن وفاة لاعبه المصري إثر حريقٍ شبّ في الفندق الذي تقيم به البعثة.

وسيتوجّب على ممثل الفاشر تحقيق الانتصار إنّ أراد المحافظة على آمله قائمًا في المنافسة على المراكز المؤهلة إلى التمثيل الخارجي.

ويملك فريق المدرب محسن سيد في رصيده””37â€³ نقطة بالمركز الخامس، وإذا أراد الفريق الحصول على المركز الرابع سيكون مطالبًا بالانتصار في جولتيه المقبلتين أمام الوادي نيالا والمريخ الخرطوم في ظلّ المنافسة القوية من جانب الأمل عطبرة الذي تحكّر على المركز الرابع بـ”37â€³ نقطة.


وفي المقابل، سيسعى حي الوادي الذي يحتل المركز السادس برصيد”37â€³ نقطة إلى تحقيق نتيجةٍ إيجابية لدعم حظوظه في المنافسة بقوةٍ في الحصول على بطاقة التمثيل الإفريقي.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*إرجاء مباريات الدوري الإنجليزي الممتاز حتى أبريل

وكالات: باج نيوز

فيروس كورونا يجبر رابطة الدوري الإنجليزي على إرجاء المنافسات إلى الشهر القادم.



أصدر رابطة الدوري الإنجليزي لكرة القدم”بريميرليغ” عن تأجيل المنافسات حتى الثالث من أبريل القادم بعد إصابة مدرب أرسنال الاسباني ميكل أرتيتا وجناح تشلسي الشاب كالوم هادسون-أودوي من بين حالات أخرى، بفيروس كورونا المستجد.

وقالت الرابطة في بيانها بحسب وكالة”بي أن سبورت” الإخبارية إنّه وبعد اجتماع المعنيين اليوم، تقرّر بالاجماع تعليق الدوري الانكليزي بنية العودة في 4 أبريل، رهنًا بالمشورة الطبية والظروف”.

وشكّل فيروس كورونا شللاً في عديد من البلدان بعد انتشاره مؤخرًا ما أدّى إلى مقتل العديد وإصابة الآلاف.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 

بعد وصول المحترف السوداني من إيطاليا.. هل تمرد لاعبو المنتخب الوطني خوفاً من إصابتهم بكورنا؟

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
أكد طبيب المنتخب السوداني لكرة القدم الدكتور وائل حداد، لـ “باج نيوز” أنه لا يوجد أي تمرد وخوف في صفوف اللاعبين على خلفية وصول المحترف السوداني عمار طيفور قادماً من إيطاليا الموبوءة بـ “كورونا” للإنضمام للمنتخب.
وقال حداد لـ “باج نيوز” في تصريح صحفي عقب انتهاء مران المنتخب مساء اليوم “الخميس”، اللاعب عمار طيفور جاء من إيطاليا وتدرب مع اللاعبين بشكل بطبيعي ومتواجد معهم حالياً بالمعسكر، وأكد أن جميع اللاعبين تمرنوا مساء اليوم بشكل طبيعي.
واوضح حداد أن “طيفور”، كانت حالته الصحية مُتابعة منذ شهر كامل في إيطاليا وقال ” لا يعني أن أي قادم من منطقة فيها الوباء مصاب بكورونا”.
وكشف أن “طيفور” خضع للفحص الكامل بـ “روما” قبل وصوله ولا يعاني من أي شئ ومن ثم خضع للكشف الروتيني في مطار “أديس أبابا” ولاحقاً مطار “الخرطوم” ولم تظهر عليه أي علامات إصابة بكورونا، وقطع بأنه في كامل صحته و لا يوجد أي تمرد بين اللاعبين وأضاف “طيفور إحتك باللاعبين ووجد ترحاب كبير منهم”. وأعلن حداد أن جميع لاعبي المنتخب يخضعون لرعاية صحية جيدة جداً، وأعلن أن المنتخب سيغادر إلى “توغو” ومنها إلى “غانا”.
فيما دعا الجهاز الفني المشجعين لضرورة الإلتفاف حول المنتخب ودعم اللاعبين بدلاً عن إطلاق الشائعات.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ضغط ثلاثي يهدد سباق الهلال والمريخ

السودان - بدرالدين بخيت


لم يعد كافيًا تأمين صدارة جدول ترتيب الدوري السوداني الممتاز للهلال ومطارده المريخ بعد وجود انتصارات قوية لأندية أخرى بعد نهاية مباريات الأسبوع الثامن من الدور الثاني للمسابقة.

واستقرت صدارة الترتيب، بعد تخلص الهلال من عقبة الهلال الفاشر بالفوز عليه (3-0)، وعودة المريخ لسكة الانتصارات بالفوز خارج ملعبه بنفس النتيجة على الشرطة.

وتصدر الهلال، جدول ترتيب البطولة المحلية برصيد 51 نقطة بفارق 3 نقاط عن المريخ أقرب ملاحقيه. 

الانتصارات القوية 

حققت أندية الهلال الأبيض والأمل عطبرة وحي العرب بورتسودان، نتائج وانتصارات قوية في آخر جولتين، من شأنها أن تربك صدارة الهلال ومطاردة المريخ.

الهلال الأبيض سحق الأهلي الخرطوم بثلاثية نظيفة، واستقر في الترتيب الثالث برصيد 45 نقطة، بينما فاز الأمل عطبرة على الهلال كادقلي بهدف نظيف وظل رابعًا (42 نقطة) في المركز المؤهل للعب بالكونفيدرالية.

أما حي العرب فاز على الرابطة بنتيجة 2-1 ورفع رصيده إلى 36 نقطة محتلا الترتيب الخامس مؤقتا في انتظار المباريات الثلاث المؤجلة للمريخ الفاشر.

الملفت أن الفرق الثلاث لم تتعثر في آخر مباراتين لها في المسابقة، وخرجت بمعدل 4 نقاط أو العلامة الكاملة، مثل حي العرب الذي فاز على الأهلي الخرطوم والرابطة، بينما تعادل الأبيض خارج ملعبه مع الهلال الفاشر وفاز على الأهلي الخرطوم، وخرج الأمل بـ 4 نقاط بتعادله مع الخرطوم الوطني والفوز على كادقلي

كما تنتظر فرق الأبيض والأمل والعرب، نتيجة الفصل في شكوتي حي العرب ضد فريقي القمة، في إشراك لاعبين لهما فوق السن، من أجل خصم نقاط من ثنائي القمة ومواصلة الضغط. 

مفاجأة الأسبوع 

مفاجأة الأسبوع الثامن فجرها متذيل الترتيب، الأهلي عطبرة، بفوزه على الأهلي شندي بهدف وحيد سجله نجيب حسن.

وهي خسارة محبطة للأهلي شندي الذي كان بإمكانه الضغط للأمام في سبيل الاقتراب من مراكز التمثيل الأفريقي.

في نفس الوقت، لم يحرك الفوز موقف الأهلي عطبرة في قاع الترتيب، حيث رفع رصيده إلى 14 نقطة في الترتيب الـ 17.

وسارت الأمور في منطقة المؤخرة تجاه فريق الشرطة الذي رغم خسارته من المريخ، لكنه ظل متواجدا في منطقة الملحق برصيد 20 نقطة، مستفيدًا من خسارة كادقلي والرابطة، كما أن الشرطة له مباراة مؤجلة.

ولم يطرأ أي تعديل في وسط الترتيب، لفرق حي الوادي والأهلي مروي والأهلي شندي، وكذلك أدنى الوسط للخرطوم الوطني والفلاح عطبرة.

حادثة الأسبوع

وقعت حادثة الأسبوع الثامن، خلال مباراة الفلاح عطبرة وضيفه الأهلي مروي، حين اعتدى أحد المشجعين المحسوبين على الفلاح، على الحكم المساعد الأول، بجسم صلب، مما أدى لدخوله في حالة إغماء عند الدقيقة 44.

وقام بعدها الحكم بتعليق المباراة، ورفع تقريره للجنة المسابقات للبت فيه وإصدار قرارات بشأن الحادثة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كورونا يعجل بمغادرة نجم السودان لإيطاليا

السودان - بدر الدين بخيت

وصل السودان اليوم الخميس قادما من إيطاليا، لاعب باستيا الإيطالي، عمار طيفور، لتعزيز قائمة صقور الجديان لمواجهة المنتخب الغاني يومي 27 و31 مارس/آذار الجاري، في تصفيات كأس أمم إفريقيا 2021.

وكان طيفور أحد 3 محترفين سودانيين بالخارج، إلى جانب محمد عبد الرحمن بالدوري الجزائري، ويسن المحترف برومانيا، وجه لهم اتحاد كرة القدم الدعوة لخوض مواجهتي غانا.

وكان من المتوقع انضمام الثلاثي لبعثة المنتخب السوداني، يوم 22 مارس/آذار، لكن استعجال الجهاز الفني للمنتخب لخروج اللاعب من إيطاليا المنتشر فيها فيروس كورونا، جعل طيفور يغادر بسرعة.

يذكر أن طيفور كان أحد لاعبي المحور المميزين بمنتخب الشباب السوداني، الذي لعب نهائيات إفريقيا في 2017 بزامبيا، كما مثل المنتخب الأولمبي العام الماضي، واحترف بنادي باستيا الناشط في دوري الدرجة الثانية الإيطالي.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التوفيق يتخلى عن شيخ المدربين في السودان

السودان - بدر الدين بخيت

فجأة وبدون مقدمات، انتهت علاقة التعاقد بين مجلس إدارة الأهلي الخرطوم ومدربه برهان تية وطاقمه المعاون، باستقالته من منصبه، أمس الأربعاء.

وجاءت استقالة برهان تية بعد يومين فقط من خسارة الفريق الكبيرة أمام الهلال الأبيض بثلاثية دون رد، وهي المرة الأولى التي يتخلى فيها التوفيق عن المدرب.

ويعتبر برهان تية شيخ المدربين السودانيين، لأنه ظل يعمل بفرق الممتاز منذ انطلاق النسخة الأولى في 1995، وظل التوفيق ملازما له، وقاد العديد من فرق الممتاز للعب بكأس الكونفيدرالية مثل حي العرب والأمل والأهلي عطبرة والموردة.

ويعتبر برهان من أفضل المدربين السودانيين سلوكًا ويتمتع بعلاقات جيدة مع مسئولي الأندية، وطوال تاريخه بالدوري السوداني الممتاز، لم يتحدث لوسائل الإعلام عن أسباب إقالته أو استقالته من أي فريق.

وظل برهان تية مدربًا للأهلي الخرطوم منذ الموسم الماضي، ومنحته مجالس الإدارات المتعاقبة بالنادي سواء كانت منتخبة أو لجان تسيير، التعاقد مع لاعبين بالكيفية والطريقة التي يريدها.

لكن هذا الموسم، تذبذبت نتائج الفريق منذ البداية وظل يكافح للخروج من منطقة الفرق المهددة بالهبوط، والمدهش أن برهان اقتنص فوزًا غاليًا في الجولة الخامسة من ملعب مضيفه حي الوادي، وفي الجولة التالية خرج بتعادل من ملعب الهلال الفاشر.

وعاد برهان تية بـ 4 نقاط في جولتين من خارج ملعبه، لكنه تعرض بعدها لضربتين موجعتين، في الجولة السابعة بخسارته في ملعبه من حي العرب، ثم هذا الأسبوع من الهلال الأبيض، الأمر الذي جعله أمام ضغوط نفسية، ليقدم استقالته من منصبه.

وترك برهان، فريق الأهلي الخرطوم، بعد 22 مباراة خاضها معه هذا الموسم، بواقع 6 انتصارات و5 تعادلات و11 هزيمة، وحصل معه على 23 نقطة في المركز الثالث عشر
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رهيب كوستي ممنوع من الدوري الممتاز

مجلس الرهيب : الاتحاد العام غير راغب في وجودنا

أصدر مجلس ادارة مريخ كوستي بيانا ساخنا، كشف فيه عن معلومات خطيرة، من بينها عدم رغبة الاتحاد العام في صعود الفريق للممتاز، هذا وسنتابع تفاصيل ذلك في المساحة التالية:
أحي جماهير الرياضة عامة ومريخ كوستي بصفة خاصة، بعد الاستهداف السافر الذي واجهة مريخ كوستي من الاتحاد العام والتحكيم، فقد وضح جليا بان نادي المريخ وفريق كرة القدم غير مرغوب فيه في منظومة اندية الاتحاد العام سواء في الممتاز او حتى في الوسيط، المعلق بين السماء والأرض وقد هبط المريخ كوستي الي الدوري الوسيط بمزاج رئيس الاتحاد فقط اقولها بمزاج الرئيس لاننا في الترتيب آنذاك رقم 16 ولائحة والمنافسة تنص علي هبوط فريقي 17و 18، وحتى الهبوط كان بفترض الي درجة تسمى الوسيط او اي اسم اخر ولكننا هبطنا و لن نصل الي اي درجة حتى اليوم معلقين في الهواء، وهذا المزاج مخالفا للنظام الاساسي وللاتحاد العام الذي حرر عضوية الجمعية العمومية ومن ضمنها الاندية الدرجة الممتازة ظ،ظ¨ فريق .
الاخوة الرياضيين :
عانينا كثيرا من تخطيط وعشوائية اللجنه المنظمة التي تعلن عن قرعة الاندية المنافسة، ويحضرها كل مناديب الاندية وعندما يتفرق الجمع تلغى هذه القرعة بمزاج رئيس اللجنة المنظمة فالمسالة كلها حسب المزاج .
وقد صبرنا كثيرا علي الظلم البائن المتواصل في كل موسم، ولكن في هذا الموسم بلغ السيل الذبى وطفح الكيل بعد أن خاض الفريق دورتين كاملتين ظ،ظ¨ مباراة سافرنا شرقا وغربا، صرفنا كثير من المال الذي يوفره المجلس من ماليه الولاية ومن جيوبهم و قد بذل لاعبونا العرق الغزير وحصدوا اربعين نقطة في مقدمة فرق المجموعتين، وجاءت المرحلة الثالثة مرحلة المجموعات وكنا نأمل أن يكافئنا رئيس اللجنه المنظمة ويضعنا علي راس مجموعة تحفيزا للاعبينا علي المجهود الذي بزلوه، ولكن هيهات اصرارا علي القرعة المفتوحة الاول مع الاخير وقد اخرجت القرعة المفتوحة مجموعات بطريقة ليس فيها اي عدالة، فقد اوقعتنا القرعة في المجموعة الثالثة، وهنا جاء دور لجنه التحكيم لتكتمل باقي المهزلة المباراة الاولى ضد النيل حلفا باستاد حلفا وكنا متقدمين حتى الدقيقه ظ©ظ  ولكن حكم المباراة منح اصحاب الارض ضربة جزاء ظالمة، وخرج من الملعب بعد أن سمع ما سمع من الالفاظ القبيحة، ثم عاد بعد ساعه تقريبا المباراة الثانية باستاد كوستي ضد فريق توتي والمباراه تعادلية حتى الدقيقه ظ§ظ¥ وبعدها ارتكب مهاجم توتي مخالفة طرح مدافعنا ارضا واحرز الهدف والحكم بتفرج.
المباراة الثالثه وفي استاد النهود وقد شهدنا العجب في التحكيم احرزنا ثلاثه اهداف ولم تشفع لنا بالفوز لان الحكم عبد الملك حكم الابيض اصر اصرارا أن يمنح للنضال النهود الثلاث نقاط بعد أن اهدى لهم ركله حزاء وألغى لنا هدفا ملعوبا من وسط الملعب وقد اعتمده هو ورجل الخط الهدف ولكن عاد والله كييف ولماذا ؟؟ حتى يوفي بوعده .
الاخوة الرياضيون نحن في المريخ كوستي نرفع تظلمنا لله العزيز الجبار وسوف نناضل مع الشرفاء لكنس الطفيليين الذين جثموا علي صدر الرياضة واوردوها مورد الهلاك.
احمد علي مصطفى – سكرتير نادي المريخ كوستي
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*دبابيس  ---------- ود الشريف 

** ثمانية أفراد اجتمعوا امس واقروا برئاسة آدم سوداكال لنادي المريخ واعتمدوا النظام الأساسي الذي أقرته جمعية عمومية غير معترف بها عقدت في أكتوبر الماضي ورفعوا رسوم العضوية ل ظ¥ظ ظ  جنيه للتمكين لأنفسهم واختاروا احمد مختار ليكون ناطقا رسميا باسم مجلس الفشل مع تكملة عضوية المجلس بعدد من الكفاءات 
** مجلس الفشل تحدي الاتحاد العام وهو يعلن في اجتماعه امس عن إجازة النظام الأساسي الجديد حسب ما قررت الجمعية التعاونية الغير معترف بها  والمعروف أن الاتحاد العام وجه بعقد جمعية عمومية جديدة للنظر في النظام الأساسي 
** هل يملك مجلس الفشل حق اعتماد سوداكال رئيسا للنادي 
** رفع رسوم العضوية في نادي المريخ الي ظ¥ظ ظ  جنيه مقصود به التمكين لهذا المجلس الفاشل ليستمر أكثر وأكثر 
** اكرر ده طرفي من المريخ حتي يذهب هذا المجلس وساكتب عن المريخ كنادي من أندية الدرجة الممتازة وكنادي رياضي 
** ثمانية أفراد يتحكمون في مصير المريخ وأسف والله وقد هاجمت الاخ موسي الكندو لاعتقادي أنه تراجع عن استقالته ولكن وضح ان الرجل ما زال عند موقفه بدليل عدم حضوره اجتماع امس واجدد الاشاده بالأخ علي اسد وهو يتمسك بالاستقالة من عضوية أضعف وافشل مجلس في تاريخ المريخ 
** الأهلي مدني سيد الاتيام أحد أعرق الأندية في السودان تعرض للظلم في الدوري المشترك وكان مؤسفا ان يخالف الاتحاد العام اللوائح ويجري القرعة بينه وسيدو الضعين والموردة ويفترض أن يحسم الموقف بالأهداف أو بمباراة فاصلة اذا تساوي فريقين في النقاط والأهداف وعموما وضع الأهلي الان استئنافا ضد قرار لجنة المسابقات أمام لجنة الاستئنافات العليا ونثق في عدالة لجنة الاستئنافات ونرجو عدم انطلاقة الدور النهائي للمنافسة الا بعد النظر في استئناف الأهلي 
** اتوقع رفض  شكوي حي العرب ضد نادي المريخ لعدم اكتمال البينات 
** سكرتير حي العرب كان قد ملأ الأرض ضجيجا وأكد أن ناديه يمتلك كل المستندات التي تؤكد صحة الشكوي بما فيها الرقم الوطني للاعب 
** بنفس السبب سترفض شكوي حي العرب ضد نادي الهلال
** طبعا مافي حاجة اسمها شكاوي في كل الدنيا الا في الدوري السوداني ..وعمرنا ما سمعنا بشكوي في الدوري السعودي علي سبيل المثال 
** طارت شائعة امس بأن لجنة التحكيم الدولية..كاس..وجهت انزارا اخيرا لدكتور كمال شداد رئيس الاتحاد العام وهددت بإقالته من رئاسة الاتحاد بسبب تباطئه في تنفيذ قرارها بتحويل بطولة الدوري لموسم ظ،ظ¨ للمريخ 
** المريخ يتسلم كأس الدوري لعام ظ،ظ¨ بعد مباراة السودان وغانا المقامة نهاية الشهر الجاري وطبعا مجلس الفشل المريخي  لم يعلق علي قرار كأس حتي الان ولم يسجل صوت شكر في اجتماعه امس للمجموعة التي قدمت الشكوي وتابعتها 
** غدا الأهلي العاصمي والخرطوم الوطني في معركة من نار باستاد الخرطوم ...الاهلي خسر اخر مباريتين وتحرك مجلس إدارته بقوة لإيقاف سيل الهزائم وتم لقاء مكاشفة بينه واللاعبين ..والاهلي متعود علي هزيمة جاره الخرطوم الوطني الذي يتطلع لمركز متقدم في الدوري الممتاز 
** الموردة ودعت الدوري المشترك كما ودعت دوري الشباب ويا حليل الموردة علي ايام عبدالهادي تميم وحنان خالد 
** أكاد لا أصدق ان الجماعة المعتصمة في نادي الهلال استباحت النادي والأستاد وحطمت الأبواب والشبابيك والمناضد والمقاعد  وحدث سلب ونهب مما اضطر مجلس إدارة النادي لفتح بلاغ في مواجهتها وحقيقة المسألة في حاجة لتدخل من الجهات الأمنية والشرطية بطردهم من النادي  وإيقاف العبث والفوضي 
** من أراد إبعاد الكاردينال من رئاسة الهلال عليه الاحتكام لصندوق الانتخابات والاعتصام وحركات الشفع دي ما بتنفع 
** معقولة المعتصمون يمنعون أعضاء مجلس الهلال من دخول النادي . .قمة الفوضي 
** صاحب هذا القلم أول من اشاد بلاعب الهلال عبد الرءووف و انضمامه للمنتخب الوطني مسألة وقت ولن يتم بالهجوم علي المدرب الفرنسي والإساءة له وللاتحاد العام وتسليط الإعلام علي رءوف بهذه الطريقة لن يكون في مصلحته 
** في الأخبار ان الفرنسي مدرب المنتخب الوطني ابعد عدد من اللاعبين بسبب عدم الانضباط وطبعا نحن مع الانضباط وأي لاعب غير منضبط يغور في ستين داهية 
** ما ذنب الأبواب والشبابيك التي كلفت الكاردينال المليارات وهل من فعل ذلك هلالابي حقيقة  ..ويالله بلا لمة كما قال الزميل شجرابي 
** والله البلد ما فضل فيها حاجة غير إبداعات محمد وردي والمريخ والهلال 
** اوع يعود حنينك وترد السلام 

** آخر دبوس 
** الهلال في حاجة الي ظ¤ مليار نهاية كل شهر .. هل المعتصمون علي علم بذلك
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*"خالد بخيت" : اسألوا الفرنسي عن عبدالرؤوف! 

أثارت إختيارات الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني ردود أفعال متباينة، ولمعرفة معايير إختيار اللاعبين، أجرى #سبورتاق حواراً قصيراً مع المدرب العام ل"صقور الجديان" الكابتن ( خالد بخيت) لمعرفة رأيه حول هذا الإختيار والحديث عن بعض النقاط الأخرى.

# حوار : ميمي محمد

# طريقة إختياركم لعناصر المنتخب ظلّت تثير ردود أفعال واسعة، من يتابع الدوري وكيف تتم عملية إختيار عناصر المنتخب الوطني ؟!

- لاحظت كلمة (إختياركم) مما يعني أنني "المدير الفني" وأنا لست كذلك،  أنا جئت إلى المنتخب بعد مضي عام من مجيء الكرواتي (زدرافكو لوغاروزيتش) و شارك في بطولة "شان" مكوّنا كليّة للمنتخب أصبح الإختيار منها، وكذلك في تصفيات "كان" التي خرج منها الفريق القومي ولم يحقق إلا إنتصاراً وحيدا أمام "مدغشقر" وكنت أنا حينها مديراً فنياً، وهذه المرة الأولى التي قمت فيها بإختيار المجموعة، أما الإختيار الأخير فكان بطلب المدرب الفرنسي إذ أنه أراد إختيار آخر مجموعة لعبت مباراة ( تشاد وتنزانيا وساتومي وجنوب إفريقيا) نسبه لضيق وقت الإعداد لمباراة غانا. 

# رغم خطاب إستدعائه تجاوزتم إختيار " شيبوب" هل هناك خلاف بينك واللاعب كما يثار ؟! 

- لايوجد خلاف مع ( شيبوب) وقد  نال شرف اللعب للمنتخب الأول قبلاً، و كنت مساهماً مع الكرواتي لوغاروزيتش، المدرب السابق، في إختياره لمباراة (ساتومي وجنوب إفريقيا)، أما بخصوص عدم إختياره وهو الذي كان من ضمن المجموعة التي شاركت في آخر مباراتين، فقد قمت بتقديم معلومات عنه وعن الدوري التنزاني وفريقه وطلبت من المدرب مشاهدته، لكن المدرب الفرنسي يرى بأنه يحتاج لفترة أطول لتقيمه. 

# كيف تتم متابعة اللاعبين الأجانب وطريقة اختياركم الفنية لهم ؟!

- هذه أيضاً معضلة تواجهنا كجهاز فني من المفترض أن نشاهد اللاعبين في دورياتهم وأن لا نعتمد على مبارياتهم المسجلة. 

#  مدى الإنسجام بينك والمدير الفني الجديد (هوبير فيلود)؟! 

- انا لا أجد صعوبة في التأقلم مع أي مدرب أجنبي بحكم معرفتي بحدود وظيفتي وإحترامها. 

# هل هناك تدخل إداري في الإختيار للمنتخب ؟! 

- القرار الإداري موجود، ولكن في الحالات الإنضباطية فقط التي تخص مخالفات اللاعبين للوائح المنتخب. 

# تعتبر حوافز الفوز ونثريات اللاعبين في المنتخب السوداني هي الاضعف في إفريقيا، هل هنالك اي توصيات من قبلكم لإدارة المنتخب ؟!

- يجب ان تكون هناك توصيات، ونسعى لذلك، فالحوافز هي الأضعف ولكن لا أعتقد أن هناك اعتراضاً عليها من اللاعبين. 

# هل موازنات الاختيار من عناصر القمة لا تزال قائمة؟ ولماذا تحظى القمة بنصيب المنتخب الأوفر؟! 

- طالما أن الهلال والمريخ هما الوحيدان المستمران في البطولات الإفريقية، وفي ظل عدم وجود إحتراف حقيقي،  وغياب أندية ذات وزن ثقيل، فإن خيار القمة يبقى هو الأفضل. 

# كيف تخطت قائمتكم إختيار لاعب متميز في الدوري كعبد الرؤوف ؟!

- كما اخبرتك سابقاً، الإختيار لقائمة المنتخب الأخيرة جاء بقرار من المدرب الفرنسي وحده. 

# إختيار لاعب من الدوري الايطالي رغم أن إيطاليا ثاني أكثر دولة إنتشر فيها مرض كورونا، ما تعليقك؟!

 - اللاعب ليس مصاباً بكورونا، هناك كورونا في الجزائر وفي رومانيا، فهل نقوم بإستبعاد اللاعب بمجرد انه موجود في بلد فيه مرض؟! ، نحن نتابع اللاعب منذ إنضمامه الى ناديه، كما أعتقد ايضاً أن المرض انتشر في آخر ثلاثة أيام. 

# ما هي رؤيتكم لمباراتي غانا ؟!

- نعمل على ان نكون داخل المنافسة بعد انهاء المباراتين، ونؤمن بحظوظنا في تحقيق نتيجه ايجابية.
#سبورتاق.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يكمل إتفاقه مع المصري "دربالة "

أكمل نادي المريخ اليوم إتفاقه مع الخبير المصري (عماد دربالة) لتولي الأمور الفنية بقطاع المراحل السنية والإشراف على مشروع تكوين فرق سنية في النادي و انشاء أكاديمية المريخ.
وعمل #سبورتاق بأن رئيس قطاع الإستثمار (محمد أبو عوف) الشهير بأبو أواب هو من اكمل الإتفاق مع "دربالة" ضمن خطواته في تنفيذ مشاريعه الستة عشر التي طرحها لمجلس الإدارة ومن بينها انشاء أكاديمية نادي المريخ. 
ويمتلك عماد دربالة خبرة العمل بالأكاديميات الأوروبية خاصة في إيطاليا، حيث عمل في أكاديمية "انتر ميلان" و"اتلانتا"، كما عمل في اندية "انبي" ، "المدينة المنورة" ، "الشرقية" و"دمياط" في مصر.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*" أحمد مختار" يكشف أسباب عودته إلى مجلس المريخ

تفاجأ المتابعون برؤية نائب الأمين العام السابق لنادي المريخ ( أحمد مختار ) وعضو المجلس المستقيل، حضوراً في إجتماع الإدارة الأخير والذي إنعقد بمكتب آدم سودكال عصر اليوم.
وكان مختار قد إبتعد عن المجلس منذ شهور بتقديم إستقالته.

وتم اليوم، تعيين أحمد مختار ناطقاً رسمياً لمجلس الإدارة في تحوّل مثير وعودة سريعة.
وأجرى #سبورتاق اتصالاً بالعائد أحمد لإستفساره عن أسباب عودته المفاجئة.

وقال أحمد " لقد تقدمت بإستقالتي قبل فترة ليست بالقصيرة لأسباب تتعلق بسير العمل داخل مجلس الإدارة، ولظروف خاصة تتعلق بي شخصياً".
وأضاف : "جلست إلى إخوتي في الإدارة، وتوصلنا إلى إتفاق وحلول مرضية فيما يتعلق بالعمل الإداري، لكن تعذّر إستمراري إذ لم تسمح لي الظروف الخاصة".

وإسترسل قائلا :"طلب مني زملائي في المجلس تجميد نشاطي بدلاً عن الإستقالة حتى إنجلاء المسبِّبات الخاصة وقد كان".

وإختتم بقوله : "بعد أن تهيأت ظروف العودة، عُدت، لأجل إكمال مسيرة المجموعة وتحقيق متطلبات المرحلة، وأعتقد أن الوقت مناسب للعمل بتجانس وتقديم الأفضل".
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رسميا .. إيقاف الحياة الرياضية في أوروبا بشكل كامل

 رسميا : إيقاف الدوري الإنجليزي الممتاز حتى 4 أبريــل؛ وذلك بسبب تفشي فيروس كورونا لتتوقف كل المسابقات الأوروبية بجانب دوري أبطال أوروبا والدوري الأوروبي .
الدوريات الخمس الكبرى التي تم إيقافها :
– الدوري الإيطالي
– الدوري الأسباني
– الدوري الفرنسي
– الدوري الألماني
– الدوري الإنجليزي
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شباب المريخ يفوز على أمبدة بثلاثية
المكتب الإعلامي
تأهل فريق الشباب بنادي المريخ لدوري النخبة للشباب بعد فوزه الكبير على شباب أمبدة بثلاثة أهداف لهدف في اللقاء الذي جمع الفريقين عصر اليوم الجمعة بملعب الجريف بالخرطوم غرب ضمن مباريات الجولة الأخيرة من بطولة الشباب، تمكن عبدالكريم عبدالرحمن من إحراز هدفين خلال شوط اللعب الأول وبعد العودة من الإستراحة قلص أمبدة النتيجة بهدف من ركلة جزاء ليعود بعدها الجزولي محرزا ثالث الأهداف لشباب المريخ لينتهي بعدها اللقاء، بالفوز أرتفع شباب الأحمر برصيدهم من النقاط إلى "34" نقطة قادتهم لدوري النخبة بينما تأهل أمبدة للنخبة رغم الخسارة رفقة شباب المريخ.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المسلمي يراقب الشباب امام أمبدة ويختار الثنائي
المكتب الإعلامي
شهدت مباراة فريق الشباب بنادي المريخ امام شباب أمبدة التي إقيمت عصر اليوم الجمعة بملعب الجريف غرب بالخرطوم حضور المدير الفني للمريخ التونسي الألماني أمين المسلمي وبعد معاينته للقاء قرر إستدعاء الثنائي خير السيد وضيفان محمد لتدريبات الفريق الأول من أجل إختبارهم ومن ثم إتاحة الفرصة لهم للظهور مع الأحمر، وسبق للمسلمي ان قام بإختيار رباعي الشباب عبدالكريم عبد الرحمن والجزولي وناجي حسن وعلي حسين لتمارين الفريق الأول.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وزارة الصحة : إقامة الفعاليات الرياضية بدون حضور الجماهير كإجراء احترازي للحد من  إنتشار "كورونا فايرس" بعد اعلان اكتشافه في السودان.
#سبورتاق.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مريخ الفاشر وحي الوادي نيالا يتعادلان عصر اليوم في الممتاز
.
تعادل عصر اليوم بلمعب استاد النقعة بالفاشر مريخ الفاشر وضيفه حي الوادي نيالا في مباراة مؤجلة من بطولة الدوري الممتاز وذلك بهدف لكل وبهذا التعادل ارتفع رصيد الفريقين الي 38 نقطة .
*

----------

